# What is your team's "Broken Heart" moment?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

OK...this applies to any and all team sports.

What was the moment in your lifetime that something happened with YOUR team that broke your heart?? And it has to be with YOUR team. I don't know how one city's sports teams can have so much bad luck. Boston talks about Bucky Dent's homer & Buckner's error.

Oakland will always remember the immaculate reception and the "fumble" this year against the Patriots.

The City of Cleveland tops them all........*sigh* 


The Cavs had Michael Jordan against Craig Ehlo--
The Browns had Brian Sipe's interception by Mike Davis in 1980-
The fumble by Ernest Byner--John Elway's Drive--

Florida Marlins beating the Indians in the seventh inning in extra innings. I think Craig Counsell was a hero in that one. 

If it wasn't the losses we could drop back to all the bad luck each team has had---

The Browns have had deaths
Ernie Davis dying of leukemia after the Browns traded Bobby Mitchell for his draft rights. Don Rodgers dying of a drug overdose in 1986 or 1987--an all-pro defensive back not available for their games against Elway--

The Cavaliers had injuries but no deaths-
Jim Chones in the middle of the playoffs
The loss of Brad Daugherty due to injuries
Now Ilguakas is having physical problems as well
Austin Carr never fully realized his potential because of a broken foot.

The Indians had their share of bad luck as well--
Herb Score would have been Hall of Famer--but for the line drive off the bat of Gil McDougald. John Smiley broke his arm. Not to mention the pitcher who died in the boating accident in 1994---

The beat still goes on in Cleveland--I don't know how any city could beat that kind of bad luck!!!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Angels.....

1982 up 2 games to 0 in a best of 5 series in County Stadium. 

1986 - Red Sox - Angels - Hendu - Al Michaels. 

1996 - Angels - 10.5 game lead going into September. 1 game playoff to make the playoffs. Luis Sojo an ex-Angel with the double or triple or whatever it was that cleared the bases. Randy Johnson pitching. 

2002 - Angels on top of the wild card. Strike??? Playoffs?? 

Dodgers, Lakers and Rams have at least won some championships.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I figured you'd have some angles moments. i'd say the 1996 ranks up there as the worst for me. :crying:


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

First off, it was 1995 when Mariners came from way back to force the one game playoff with the Angels. 

As for myself, 1993- Suns/Bulls- It's fathers day, were at AWA for Game 6. Looks like the Suns will force deciding Game 7, MJ somehow left unguarded go coast-to-coast, then Paxson for 3. Game over, Series over, Suns championship hopes...OVER!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I assume that this question does not apply to the Maniacal One and I.

We have had our hearts broken in 1967,1972,1974,1975,1978,1986, 1988,and 1990. The rest of you are pikers as far as I a m concerned


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I was so heartbroken, I wanted to forget the year.  1995. My boss let us have it on TV in the mailroom which was part of our operations dept. It was on KTLA free TV and of course ESPN, but we had to put the rabbit ears out the window and put aluminum foil wrap stuff around it going up the building to the 2nd floor to get channel 5. We worked all morning (Uh, breaks!) on that to hide it from the people walking by the bushes and trees. The guy I worked with was a big Mariners fan and I was the Angels fan. He had the last laugh...... and the free drinks after work!


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

You are so right, One Who Yawns. It's fun watching these novices at heartbreak trying to outdo Red Sox fans. 

Any Cubs fans wishing to check in?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maniacal1 _
> *You are so right, One Who Yawns. It's fun watching these novices at heartbreak trying to outdo Red Sox fans.
> *


   2002 standings show the Angels 3 1/2 games ahead of the Beantown Red Stockings. I think we've taken 2 out of 3 so far in Boston on this trip!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Cubs haven't won the World Series in 1907 and 1908. Thats sad. Head to Head the Sox won the 1918 series 4-2.

Just look at the Cubs record through the years.

http://www.baseball-reference.com/teams/CHC/


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Playing Nebraska...oh well at least last year worked out well . GO BUFFS!:righton:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

While both the Cubs and White Sox have longer dry spells they never come clsoe and then fail as the Crimson Hose have done in each of the years I mentioned before. 

"You do not know the true true meaning of despair for you have never loved the Red Sox."


A. Bartlett Giamatti


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Hell ... i'm a Viking fan .. 4 Super Bowl losses ... need I say any more!!


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *
> 
> 2002 standings show the Angels 3 1/2 games ahead of the Beantown Red Stockings. I think we've taken 2 out of 3 so far in Boston on this trip!  *


Hmmm, my standings show it a little different. Maybe I have a later paper because I'm on the East Coast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

* Baseball strike that interrupted the Indians' run at the Series (in the 90s)

* *RT M*D*LL moving to B*lt*m*r* (*sniff* three years without the Browns)

* The infamous "beer bottle game" last year.


----------



## Kevin G (Jul 3, 2002)

1983- Nebraska lost to Miami. The year I became a Huskers fan. Had to wait 11 years for them to win the NC.

The Colorado loss didn't break my heart, but it did make me sick.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

John-

"Red Right 88" still makes my skin crawl.


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

"The Catch" 1982 COwboys losing to the Niners


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

* 1986 Chicago Bears...had arguably a better defense than the '85 team that won Super Bowl XX...and lost in the first rd. of the playoffs vs. the ForeSkins.

* The entire Dave Wannstedt era in Chicago. Couldn't pick a player to save his life, and seems to be doing ok with Jimmy Johnson's team in MIA.

--BearsFan


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Before my time, the Phightin' Phils squanded something like a 10 game lead in 13 games or something like that.

1993 World Series, Curt Schilling--towel over his head in the dugout, Mitch 'Wild Thing' Williams on the mound, Joe Carter checking into the hotel in the outfield of Skydome.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Seeing the rally monkey laying in right field last night might be another moment in time too. Angels fans got nasty last night. Kind of surprising, but I'll remember last night too for a while.


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

Ryan don't remind me of that Carter HR. Wild Thing only had about 100 deaththreats after that debacle. Another heartbreak was when PennState went undefeated in 96 and didn't get a share of the title with Nebraska.

GoBlue!

Keith


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Marty McStick (McSorley) of the Los Angeles Kings having too much of a curve on his stick in game 2 of the 1993 Stanley Cup finals. It gave the Canadians a power play which they scored. They went on to win the game and the momentum was shifted. The Canadian went on to win the Cup.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

When the Whalers packed up a left town, sure they sucked most of the time, but they were ours, dammit.

Heck almost anything that happened to the whalers...


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

The entire Boob Davie Era at Notre Dame was my personal hell. If the first game under a new coach is any indication we are on our way to a better era


----------

